# Colitis?



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, particularly my dog's brother Weller! I haven't posted in over a year so I hope you will forgive me now, but Pickle has been really ill. He's had diahorrea on and off, mostly on, since September. We changed our insurance policy and vets at the same time so its been a big worry all round. 

We still can't establish proper feeding - its always been a problem with him, he's never had much of an appetite although he still likes chicken he won't eat kibble - even if desperate he'd rather go 48 hours without eating (which is when I give in) rather than eat any brand of dried food.

He still has diahorrea all the time - last night we were up every 2 hours with him needing to go into the garden, its difficult walking him as he just produces liquid poo onto the pavement, and its sad to see him not well although he does seem very happy, still wants to take the postman hostage etc. Some friends have said oh yes their cockapoos have colitis is very common etc. Vet has treated him with so many antibiotics, steroids etc we are now in a 2 week "waiting" period to see what he will be like without any medication and as I say, he's now up every 2 hours needing to go out.

Vet is now proposing to do an endoscopy and take a "full thickness" biopsy which I think is very worrying and risky. I wonder if vet suspects more than just colitis? There has been no blood in poo by the way. Any experience anyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is much better very soon - sounds very worrying 

Has he been tested for pancreatitis?


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi
Am so sorry to hear of your poo's tummy problems - always a worry and it sounds as though he's had a really rough time (and you've had a really expensive time)... The fact that there's no blood is a good thing - at least he's not struggling to pass something that is irritating his gut.

I don't think I'm really qualified to give advice but thought I'd give my thoughts just in case they might of help:

After lots of steroids and antibiotics, the flora in the intestine tends to get affected so it might be worth giving some probiotics. Live yoghurt or Kefir is good, but the friendly bacteria your poo needs to be able to digest food properly may be so depleted that he would benefit from something like NIs Zoolac which has a higher concentration of gut friendly bacteria than yoghurt.

Is your poo grain intolerant? Miss Lilly is and even after small amounts she tends to get diarrhoea. I find that boiled and mashed (skinless) sweet potato mixed with cooked and finely chopped (in the mixer) chicken helps a lot to firm up poos (but beware: poos become high vis, glow in the dark orange!!). Something as bland as this that isn't rich at all tends to help give Miss Lills' tummy a rest for a few days.

Sweet potato and pumpkin pretty much do the same thing as they both contain large amounts of soluble fibre, so it could be either. I give small meals throughout the day for a few days and then very gradually begin to reintroduce Miss Lill's normal food which is a grain fee kibble at the moment.

I hope this helps a little. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry Pickle is feeling so rubbish!! Weller sends his bro a get well sniff.
I have had a client with this trouble with her greyhound, he was put on all sorts of drugs including steroids eventually, they made him so depressed, thirsty and therefore he couldn't hold his pee in the house. The vets just kept changing meds, suggesting tests but nothing was showing up. I recommended my vet in Uxbridge and he told her to feed raw and assured her the problems would be gone with in a week. He was right and 10 months later the dog hasn't had a problem since. He has been completely drug free also!
I believe some dogs aren't just grain intolerant but also react adversely to the high processing of cooked foods. I thoroughly recommend raw feeding, look at www.naturalinstinct.com and give it a try. Turkey and tripe is a favourite flavour with fussy dogs. You'll not look back I promise.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Karen, go down the most natural route with his feeding - choose raw. Your vet won't recommend this unless they have been educated in the raw diet. Most Vets are still in the treat the problem camp rather than looking at how to prevent it, so your vet will continue to intervene medically and you might never get anywhere. Bowel problems are usually managed by what you eat and even humans with bowel conditions such as colitis, crohns etc do well on a paleo or primal diet (ie reduction in processed foods, wheat/grains which are inflammatory foods) which is close to feeding a dog a raw diet - what they are designed to eat and tolerate. 

We feed Nutriment. 

Good luck


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, someone up thread mentioned pancreatitis and now my dog has acute necrotising pancreatitis and is seriously ill. He's been in vet hospital since Thursday. I understand that Cocker spaniels are prone to pancreatitis, never thought anything like this would happen to my poor little boy - he's in a terrible state.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, poor poor Pickle. I hope he recovers quickly and is not in pain. You must be so worried and upset.

I've no advice to give as I am not familiar with this condition but I am rooting for you both.

Please let us know how you and Pickle get on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is able to come home soon 

Molly had an acute attack a couple of years ago and spent several night in the emergency vets - not a nice condition to deal with at all 

Happy to send you some info of what has worked for us over the years


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

2ndHand if you could that would be helpful, but I don't have good news tonight. Pickle is desperately ill, being kept at the vet's house overnight as he needs 24/7 care - he's been given albumin and vet has said if that doesn't work, we have to make a decision - you know the decision I mean. We are in pieces, what a waste, he's only 5. 

Am just hoping he can pull through over-night.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy. I'm so very sorry to hear Pickle is so unwell. Hubby and I are including him and you in our prayers tonight. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sending tons of positive thoughts for Pickle and for you


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Be strong darling Pickle. I am so sad to hear Weller's brother is so poorly. Im sure he is getting the best care from the vet, hopefully they can get him through this tough episode and you can find ways to manage his condition. Please get well Pickle. Everything is crossed for you all and please keep us informed on his condition.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Pickle is so ill. Hope he is showing some improvement.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How is Pickle today? I have been checking throughout the day for an update. Praying this is not a bad sign.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Checking in for an update too and hoping it is good news


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry not to update so far, we visit Pickle every day. Well, up and down really. Everyone at the vets tells us he is doing great, or he is doing ok, but there is a bottom line to this - he is living at the vet surgery in the hospital part and being kept alive by a great many drugs and interventions which are difficult and painful to administer. 

Everything he has must be delivered by drip or catheter by a vet or nurse, and all this prevents him from doing what a dog wants to do, he can't run or play or bark or eat or be in his bed with his family. This time next week he will have had 14 days without being able to do any of those things. And this time next week, if not sooner, we know that the drugs and interventions may start to harm him irreversibly. Can he recover enough to be independent of the most harmful things (not sure which is worst to be honest) in time? This is where we are today. Of course we are being positive; the children keep saying oh he's getting better now isn't he, and I try to have this note of caution, its very tempting to say wow that's great today he walked for a few yards without being sick, but I know its going to take a lot more than that. 

He is a little fighter, such a brave boy, every time we go in he has his eye on the door to get away! Everyone in the vets admires him and is willing him to get better. But that has to be better sooner rather than later.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How very awful for you.
Poor Pickle.
I really feel for you and my heart goes out to you. I do hope that Pickle gets better very soon, so that you are not faced with an awful decision to make - it is so obvious from reading your post how much you want your little dog to be better, be himself - be a dog. But also do not want him to live on suffering and separated from his family. 2ndhandgal's Molly recovered and now lives a life full of doggy joys and mud - I hope that her story is an encouragement to you. However years ago I had a wonderful GSD who was very ill, in pain and very interesting to the vets who were keen to keep trying. In the end I mad the decision for them to put Cheka to sleep. It broke my heart - but I could not live with the pain that she was in.:hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope very much that your boy starts to improve enough to come home and get some of the freedom he deserves. I also know what an awful and scary illness pancreatitis is 

I am lucky in that Molly was only in the vets for a few days and they allowed her home for brief periods of that because she was such an awful patient. We then had a few difficult months getting to grips with things and letting her regain her health and strength but two years on from that she is a happy healthy mud monster who lives life to the full and I hope you are able to have the same outcome for your boy.

I also had a previous dog who had major spinal surgery and became very disabled and although his life was not what I wished for him he was happy and coped well with limited mobility so dogs can cope very well with things which may not be exactly as we would wish.

Tons more good thoughts for your boy - I will message you the diet details and general management we use these days for Molly in the hope your boy will soon by home.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Im glad Pickle is feeling more comfortable. I can totally understand how awful this is for you, heartbreaking. You are doing your best for him and the fact that you are considering his total health and well being in this shows how his best interests are at heart.
As I understand, Pickle doesn't just have an attack of pancreatitis, its gone way past this and is Necrotising pancreatitis? Everything I have read and advice I have found have pretty much said its so very hard to recover from. I'm afraid I would probably take the same decision as Marzi, after trying everything there is only so much you want to put your best friend through. All I can offer is total support in any decision you have to make and I am looking at Weller as I type this and my own heart breaks for you. Stay strong for your boy. Sending lots of love to you and Pickle from us xxx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

So glad he is doing ok. Hope everything works out well. Too young to be going though all this.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So very sorry that you and your family, and of course poor pickle, are going through this. Big hugs to you all, whatever happens we know you want the very best for him, and of course we pray that that means he is going to be well enough to run and play and enjoy life to the full again. xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Prayers still going up for little Pickle and his entire family!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We are hoping for the best for you and Pickle - it must be a terrible time for you.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Poor Pickle. I do hope he is responding to treatment and not in too much pain. 

What a horribly sad and worrying time for you and your family too. You clearly love your dog to bits and want whats best for him, whatever that may be.

We are thinking of you and sending you our prayers.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor Pickle, I'm so sorry you're all going through such a very tough time. Sending you lots of get well wishes little Pickle xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh poor Pickle  it's heartbreaking just reading what you and your family are going through with Pickle. My thoughts are with you and sending healing thoughts Pickles way. Xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All best wishes for a quick resolution to this nightmare that works for all of you. Love and kisses to brave little Pickle.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your kind messages.

Pickle had everything removed (tubes etc) on Saturday and vet is trying to keep him on injections only, with food by syringe. Today (Sunday) they closed his feeding stoma so he can only have food by mouth now, and then re-did the stitches in his stomach which are now causing concern. He's back on the fluid drip but hopefully only temporarily. I wanted him home tomorrow even if just to try feeding him a bit, but not sure that's going to happen now. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

So glad he's showing some improvement. Poor little Pickle! He's been through so much. As have you guys. Thanks for the update hopefully things will get better for Pickle day by day. We're all rooting for him xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh he is a brave pup. I hope Pickle makes it home to you and can catch up on some all important cuddles - the best medicine


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hugs and kisses for little Pickle. Get well soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he is making good progress - more fingers firmly crossed that he can come home very soon xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for the update, poor little mite has really been through the wars hasn't he. Everything crossed that you can get him home and love him better really soon. xx


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Evening everyone. Well Pickle is home. He came back late last night, and we set about feeding him by syringe, total success, he was obviously so happy to be home, bit tired of course.

We've noticed some post op problems, he has a cough of sorts - could be damage to the trachea due to tubation, or even kennel cough but I think the former is more likely. And we think he has paraphimosis - when the penis won't retract, again due to site of incision for this stomach - right next to his penis. Stitches are still in and he's been licking them so we've put on his surgical vest (assume you know of those?) which protects both his undercarriage and the stitches. 

So then he wouldn't take this feed this morning. Had a nightmare getting him to take his first tablet. Took him to vets they tried, said see its easy ha ha and then he spat it out in the waiting room. Not so ha ha! Vet then gives me stern warning that Pickle MUST have his formula feed, in fact 600ml + a day. 

Well, its nearly 10pm and I have managed about 150ml. 

The vet also said he could try any solids but not chicken so we gave him a matchbox piece of steak, cut into match sizes, about an ounce, and he was copiously sick, including a fur ball (?!) lots more came out than went in I think. And then some more. We have kept one rug and thrown another away. 

Rang vet this evening he said not to expect too much after all this time last week we thought he might die (he also said abandon the solids idea). Pickle is staying close to me all the time. I must get feeding established tomorrow, we are trying a catheter syringe.

I have to say guys I am not sure how this will end, but still hopeful x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us in the loop. I have been thinking of Pickle and hoping he had made it home. Being home is important for him, you and your family. Just one day at a time and time to just be. 
I hope that he takes his meds and some food tomorrow.
x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Big hugs to you and poor Pickle. I wonder if you could get him to lick something he wants to lick with a little of the formula on it? For example your cupped hand with just a teaspoon of formula in it? Come on Pickle, you need to build up your strength, drink!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad to hear he is home and hope the feeding is going better today. I think part of the problem with pancreatitis is they feel sick and don't want to eat so hopefully as he starts to improve a little he will feel less ill and be more willing to eat.

Fingers and toes still firmly crossed xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome home little Pickle! Thank you for the update and good luck with the feeding, I should think you're all worn out so take care x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Come on little Pickle. You've made it this far. :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased he is home, I bet he was so happy about that bless him, really hope he starts eating more for you - come on little Pickle xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Go Pickle!! What a strong boy he is, I'm so glad he is home and back with his family. Take it slow and day by day and eventually his strength will come back. Well done Pickle. xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the up dates! Pickle has done so well to make it home to you, must be lovely having cuddles. Being at home with his family will be so much better than being at the vets and hopefully give him the strength to keep fighting. Let's hope tomorrow is a better day. Thinking of you, it must be so hard and frustrating at times. Come on Pickle, you can do it!!! Xxxxxxxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

So good to know that Pickle made it home to his family. I hope he is doing well and gaining in strength day by day...

It would be lovely to have another update from you when you have time. He is so much in our thoughts.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello again, how lovely to see all your messages! Pickle only has one drug per day now, and his little personality is returning, he's chewing everything, blocking the front door if I try to go out without him, his bark is gradually coming back to normal and the cough has gone so his throat must be healing. He's still very weak, he thinks he can do stuff then he crashes out. We also have to be careful if we need to handle him as he is so thin its hard to cuddle him or pick him up. 

I am keen to get the stitches out of this stomach as his "trapped" penis is a real problem but I just keep applying the cream (ahem!!) and hoping when they are removed he has some relief. I might query this with the vet as he is proposing they stay in for 14 days, seems a long time.

Food is the big nightmare. He is skeletal, lost half a kilo in 4 days, he now weighs about 8.7kgs, he was just over 10 - he's never been a big dog (Weller was much larger in that litter I remember seeing him when we went to the breeders' house) - he seems hungry but not for formula, or dog food. We have got a Hills science I/D kibble for him, he's had one portion. Then we tried cottage cheese, again, one portion and refused to eat it again. He has an egg every day, vet said he can have more eggs so have to step it up tomorrow. Apparently he needs around 700 calories a day to gain weight due to the severity of his illness - 3 packs of formula as prescribed would do that, but I struggle to get 2 down him, I do feed him directly from my hand/fingers, sometimes from a spoon. Then, say, an egg on top, that's not 700 calories is it, its not enough. Anyway, vet says if I can get him to eat those calories, I can reduce formula. He's being weighed again on Wednesday coming.

He's made a miraculous recovery really. We have to wash him in the baby bath tomorrow; the formula is like a thick curtain of yeast powder around his mouth!! Not to mention the smell….!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic news! Go Pickle Go! :twothumbs: :whoo:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Pickle people are cheering for you all over the world. Please eat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay!
What wonderful news.
Super Pickle! What a hero.
But he would not be getting better without your love and constant nursing.
Well done you, you are an inspiration and a real example of what LOVE looks like.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like he is doing well. I remember early days as a struggle to get Molly eating enough but the fact he is eating is great and you can Start to increase the amount. Molly had some tinned special diet from the vets. She did not like it much but would eat it so maybe the vets have something like that he can try.

So pleased to hear he is gaining strength too. It will take him a while but with such a great family behind him he will get there.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What an amazing, strong little man!  xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Yay! Go Pickle!! I'm so pleased he's on the mend! Wishing him a speedy recovery and your family all the very best. He is so lucky to have such a devoted family and I am sure he'll be nursed back to good health soon.

Thank you so much for your updates.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, all sounds really positive, come on Pickle, just need to get some of that weight back on now to stop mummy worrying.....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiling ear to ear hearing Pickle is coming around!! Thank you for the updates and Bless you for believing in his ability to be heathier and taking such great care of him and his new needs right now. You have been an inspiration to all of us reminding me personally this is a "For better or worse" commitment we make with our poos. Blessings!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am over the moon for you. Well done for being such a devoted family to him. He seems he is on his way to recovery and soon it will be a thing of the past.

Keep going strong Pickle.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there any high calory food that he could eat? 
Some Peanut butter? 
2 egg omelette cooked in butter as the French do? Add some cheese to it too....

But I don't know his diet restrictions, obviously....

Plus his other food of formulae...so the above top up the calories...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately with pancreatitis you need a low fat diet so all the high calorie stuff is often also high in fat and needs to be avoided. the important bit is that he is eating and drinking and avoiding illness.

He can gradually regain his weight and condition over time - hope he is continuing to improve and eating a little more.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mrsnonsmoker said:


> Hello again, how lovely to see all your messages! Pickle only has one drug per day now, and his little personality is returning, he's chewing everything, blocking the front door if I try to go out without him, his bark is gradually coming back to normal and the cough has gone so his throat must be healing. He's still very weak, he thinks he can do stuff then he crashes out. We also have to be careful if we need to handle him as he is so thin its hard to cuddle him or pick him up.
> 
> I am keen to get the stitches out of this stomach as his "trapped" penis is a real problem but I just keep applying the cream (ahem!!) and hoping when they are removed he has some relief. I might query this with the vet as he is proposing they stay in for 14 days, seems a long time.
> 
> ...



Pickle boy you are AMAZING!!! Well done to all of you, working so hard to get him back on his feet. I must admit it was sounding very desperate at times.
Yes Weller is quite a stocky, hefty lump I think he's about 13kg. Although I really wouldn't worry about getting weight on Pickle quickly, he has had such a rough time that its going to take months to gain any kind of condition back. He is going to look skinny for a long time yet and as long as he is taking on fluid and enough nutrients to get himself by I really wouldn't stress about his weight too much, it'll come in time. It is going to be difficult to get the weight on as his condition doesn't really allow for high fat, high calorie foods! Could you make him egg and rice scrambled/ egg omelette? May be with some nice white fish mixed in? Instead of using milk in scrambled egg I would use goats milk as this is digestible for dogs. Small meals, even tiny meals every couple of hours? I totally know you have your vet advising you but just throwing some ideas in.
Fantasic news though, I am so pleased!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Pickle, what a little star  Great news!


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. I tried to update earlier in the week but had some technical problems. Pickle became desperately ill on Saturday, he had more tests and drugs and in the end had to be force fed. Yesterday (Monday) he was utterly destroyed by all the horrible things we were doing to him, and in terror of the vet's office. So today I decided no more - he could barely walk, would cry if we touched him, so many things were wrong - also he was starving to death as he could not eat unless forced and would then vomit. I got the family together and the vet agreed to come out - initially he wanted to intervene - more drips more time away from us, more needles more combinations of drugs but I said no. Pickle's last day was spent being stroked and loved, he had a tiny stroll (limp/stagger) down the drive, and a little bark at the postman. We were all holding him and speaking to him as the vet did his work. Even so it was more than I can bear.

We found a lovely crematorium and took him straight there. Can't say any more at the moment, thank you all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to read this. 
Sending much love to you and your family.
Run free Pickle, free from pain - whole, healthy and happy at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am TERRIBLY sorry to hear the news. I can only send you a big hug and a big thank you for having taken the time to keep us updated with his progress. 

You are an inspiration on the efforts and love that you have given to Pickle to the last minute. You & your family having been brave to the last decision. 

All the best and please come back here whenever you need support.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Such sad sad news! You did your very best for little Mr.Pickle, at least he is at rest now. You made the right decision for your boy! Sending heartfelt hugs to you and your family. Thank you so much for sharing at such a difficult time. Xxxxxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. He was very lucky to have such a loving family and I am so sorry you had to make such a heartbreaking decision. Much love to you all xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love and tears from us. So incredibly brave of you to end his suffering, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I will add my heartfelt wishes to all the others and say well done on making the hardest decision, it must feel like such a desolate time but you did the right thing for little Pickle xxx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Words alone cannot express the sorrow I feel for your loss.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no!! Such sad news. R.I.P Pickle. I am so sorry for your loss. You absolutely done the right thing by making this tough decision and taking Pickles suffering away. He had reached his limit and as his mum you saw that and done the only decent thing. He had you with him during the vets visit and this would have been a such a comfort for your boy.
Sending much love and sympathy at this tough time. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Run free sweet Pickle, may you feel no more pain. Hugs to you and your family, you are very courageous.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I am not going to post to this board again as its too upsetting I know you will understand - all your messages throughout this awful process have helped. I will miss him for ever.

Keep well all of you x


----------

